# We in Southeastern Ohio not so good at posting fishing reports



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm guilty too but it's because I have nothing to brag about.
I fish Saltfork a BUNCH. It's close and I know it like the back of my hand.
I really target Saugeye when out and it's been tuff. I feel lucky more
than on point when I hit a couple in one spot.
I quit keeping any just hoping the amount of fish and size will get better.
Saltfork, a hard watershed to figure out !!!


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Dragline said:


> I'm guilty too but it's because I have nothing to brag about.
> I fish Saltfork a BUNCH. It's close and I know it like the back of my hand.
> I really target Saugeye when out and it's been tuff. I feel lucky more
> than on point when I hit a couple in one spot.
> ...


I feel your pain,i live 1 mile from lake logan and fish there 2 days a week.That lakes gets a ton of pressure and i hate to draw any more attention to it.Fishing there can be hit or miss like any other lake but logan is always full of boats.The other lakes around like snowden,dow,lakehope and burroak don't get the pressure so that's were i go .


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I am south central, we don't get many reports either. I'll do a spring and summer report the end of December 😉


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do 90% of my fishing on Erie these days, a 3-5 hour drive for me. That fishing has a way of ruining the mud puddles around home.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I used to do most of my fishing at Salt Fork and some strip mine ponds years ago. But always from shore


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Post a report and someone makes a YouTube video blowing up the spot. No thanks


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Post a report and someone makes a YouTube video blowing up the spot. No thanks


You are so right Flathead. I fish a couple small lakes where ten boats is a crowd. Somebody has to brag and the next thing you know............... You S.E. Ohio boys are smart.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

People are learning that a spot shared on the internet is a spot lost. Heck I rarely share locally with anyone other than close friends. I will give a general report once in a while if someone ask about a specific spot. I don't mind sharing techniques or info that is 30 days old, but it would be rare I shared a report like "I killed the (name your species) at (Name your Lake) today ". I also don't blame anyone for responding to a post like that and going there fishing. The one exception is Lake erie, it's so vast and so many fish it doesn't matter. 

Like the Bible says, "a fool and his money is soon parted", only insert fishing spot for money!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

bow hunter i know your right


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Notice.....You don't hear a peep on Bass Discussions.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> Post a report and someone makes a YouTube video blowing up the spot. No thanks


Exactly. Nothing good comes from spot burning. I'm not an old timer, but I've been fishing long enough to see what Internet pressure does to good water.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, all the panic about giving away a good spot... Seems like more guys need to spend time looking for new good spots.
Good spots move with the season and water conditions.
Most guys only ask basic info about the lake, area not the Lat & Long coordinates of your goody hole.
Not me... I'll be glad to help anyone out to get them in a area having more luck in the lake with bites.
If you think you have a secret spot, guess what - a hundred people know that spot.
50 years on Saltfork and I'm still finding good spots.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

We're not just talking about public lakes and yes I believe you can burn a public lake spot too. I don't see a thing wrong with sharing info locally, but putting specifics on the internet....nope!

Just list me under the selfish bitter old man column and I can live with that.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Dragline said:


> Wow, all the panic about giving away a good spot... Seems like more guys need to spend time looking for new good spots.
> Good spots move with the season and water conditions.
> Most guys only ask basic info about the lake, area not the Lat & Long coordinates of your goody hole.
> Not me... I'll be glad to help anyone out to get them in a area having more luck in the lake with bites.
> ...


I never stop searching for new water. I'm always scouting electronically and hoofing it to new-to-me places. A lot of effort and sweat and boot miles go into my time finding new water. Clearly not everybody feels the same about effort and how much they are willing to put in. You strike out sometimes, that's fishing. If that deters you from trying, maybe it's time to take up golf.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Dragline said:


> Wow, all the panic about giving away a good spot... Seems like more guys need to spend time looking for new good spots.
> Good spots move with the season and water conditions.
> Most guys only ask basic info about the lake, area not the Lat & Long coordinates of your goody hole.
> Not me... I'll be glad to help anyone out to get them in a area having more luck in the lake with bites.
> ...


Well said. I have been fishing Salt Fork for over 40 years. I usually stick to the Ski zones and mainly target Crappie although I will fish for any species of fish. I never ever fish on the weekend unless it is before May or after September. I love it when people say that Salt Fork is a lake not worth fishing. I use my depth/fish finder to find hidden structure which is not visible to the "naked" eye. I never fish in the same spot over and over again and usually only keep 8-10 fish each time out. Conservation. Structure/depth/thermocline/etc... are all tools to use and lead to success. We live in a society that wants instant gratification. Fishing does not fall into that category.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Dragline said:


> Wow, all the panic about giving away a good spot... Seems like more guys need to spend time looking for new good spots.
> Good spots move with the season and water conditions.
> Most guys only ask basic info about the lake, area not the Lat & Long coordinates of your goody hole.
> Not me... I'll be glad to help anyone out to get them in a area having more luck in the lake with bites.
> ...



If he was still alive all you would have to do is ask my friend Jim Corey what happens when you mention to the wrong people what happens to your favorite spots. He told me that he had to quit giving up specific info due to the fact his spots would get pounded to death by other people. I will gladly tell you what I caught them on, how deep and whatever else but very few people will I tell where those spots are. Like Babs said, I fish specific small areas and I try to not give them up. At 78 I have seen far, far to many areas blown up by inconsiderate people, sorry, but that's the way I am....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

And another thing is the fishing in SE Ohio sucks by comparison to other places, so there are far fewer 'good' spots.


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

SE fishing report. Wolf Run 46FOW, dam end. Pulled meat on harnesses behind dipsys. We lost as many as we brought home. Pappy out fished me today. Anyone is welcome to come to Wolf Run, hard lake to fish when it warms up, it’s either feast or famine there. Go deep or go home!!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

10 days since last post. Made my point


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dragline said:


> 10 days since last post. Made my point


Thanks for the report.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I hit burr oak in my kayak Saturday morning. Rain for the first few hours and it was a tough bite for me at least. Only caught two dinks on back to back casts. There was a tournament that went out at 7am..anyone have the results?


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

bassmaster1 said:


> I hit burr oak in my kayak Saturday morning. Rain for the first few hours and it was a tough bite for me at least. Only caught two dinks on back to back casts. There was a tournament that went out at 7am..anyone have the results?


I fished sunday,top water nothing and worm same.I caught 3 under 15 on crankbait and that was it.There was a tournament sunday as well don't know the results.That lake can be very tough but i know there are some nice bass in there.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

willy heft said:


> I fished sunday,top water nothing and worm same.I caught 3 under 15 on crankbait and that was it.There was a tournament sunday as well don't know the results.That lake can be very tough but i know there are some nice bass in there.


Thanks for the response. I didn’t have a bite on topwater either. Jig up shallow by some rocks was it for me. I’ve heard of some bigs in there..I need to bring my big swimbait setup next time to try. Is it normal to have a tournament at Burr Oak on Saturday and Sunday? I’m new to the area and trying to find some good spots for my kayak


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

willy heft said:


> I feel your pain,i live 1 mile from lake logan and fish there 2 days a week.That lakes gets a ton of pressure and i hate to draw any more attention to it.Fishing there can be hit or miss like any other lake but logan is always full of boats.The other lakes around like snowden,dow,lakehope and burroak don't get the pressure so that's were i go .


Unfortunately, Lake Logan fell victim to the pressure of tourism..their building soo much infrastructure around the lake these past few years..It is still a great place to fish and I can never find a saugeye either lol I have only caught a handful and my best day was I think 3 saugeye


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I didn't start this post as a (give away your fishing spot) . Seems it went that way. Sorry.
Just that few guy's fishing southeastern Ohio posted results.
I post water conditions, main area of lake targeted and what I was lucky to catch - that's all.
That info alone is very helpful to someone planning a trip out. This went in left field.


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Your post went over the backstop, through the dugout, into parking lot, into someone’s windshield. I agree with you. Giving generic info isn’t bad. The guys that fish a lot know where to go and when the fish are active they don’t need gps coordinates.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

bassmaster1 said:


> Thanks for the response. I didn’t have a bite on topwater either. Jig up shallow by some rocks was it for me. I’ve heard of some bigs in there..I need to bring my big swimbait setup next time to try. Is it normal to have a tournament at Burr Oak on Saturday and Sunday? I’m new to the area and trying to find some good spots for my kayak


Not sure about now but they was having bass tournaments at Burr Oak on Tuesdays. I was over there fishing from the bank one day evening and they turned them loose and them boys flew across that Lake. I can't believe they let them do that it is a 10 horsepower Lake but you can use a big motor but you're not allowed to make a wake.


----------

